# DTP Cleaning



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello. When I first got my DTP I mentioned it here and contacted Sage to ask about the lack of hole in the blanking disc for cleaning - I was assured this was now normal by Sage and won't impact the pump etc.

However, when I use the cleaning tablets as per the manual, there is a lot of pressure built up in the portafilter to the extent that when I undo it after repeatedly running water into the PF, hot water and foam spurts all over as the pressure is released. I have had to take to using an oven glove to perform this procedure. To be clear, as there is no hole, no water flows out of the PF during the cleaning procedure.

This surely cannot be right, does anybody else experience this?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I think they are getting themselves mixed up at sage. They have never been that good with regards to parts and identifying parts. For the DTP you should have a hole in the disk. This is because there is no other path for the water to take. On my bambino plus for example, this has a 3-way valve so the water has another path to take.

My advice is to ignore sage on this one, and pop a little hole in the blanking disk to allow the pressure to vent. You will still have to remove the portafilter carefully, but the explosion of water will be a lot less than it is currently 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Most of there other machines use a 3 way valve that relieves the pressure at the end of a shot. They seem to have forgot that the dtp doesn't have one so on that the pressure isn't relieved.

There is something that you could do about this but as I haven't seen the disc could you post a photo of the top of it.

John

-


----------



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks. The annoying thing is I even said to them it doesn't have the 3 way valve so were they sure I had the right disc!

The disc image is attached (from the Sage site, although it's their 58mm one as their 54mm page has disappeared but it looks exactly like what I have). From memory when their 54mm page existed, it just had a small hole directly in the centre so I can easily make one there!









Edit: Actually the 54mm page is still there, you just have to get to it via Google as their own search doesn't return it in the search results.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020032.html


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It should be ok then. The tablets tend to block the hole for a while. The hole used to be 1mm dia  measured with a number drill. It's probably tapered though so if you do use a drill to make sure you cut a hole I would use something well under that, If you just poke hole in it's bound to close up a bit.

If you fancy spending £6 this should do it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071Z1L2KL/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B071Z1L2KL&pd_rd_w=pgZnQ&pf_rd_p=1055d8b2-c10c-4d7d-b50d-96300553e15d&pd_rd_wg=vjbVy&pf_rd_r=4ZWXF3EF8AZ9GVY6VK84&pd_rd_r=405783c7-3441-421d-a7cc-272bbfc30efa&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzUExPRUNZNjZFNkQ3JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDgxMjE0Mk4yMEIyUks4UDlYSSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTEzMjI5MkZVWURMMEpCTlI1TiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

I'd start with the 1/2mm and try that.

John

-


----------

